# More blocked dates for 2022



## Sandi Bo (Aug 28, 2021)

In case you haven't notice (I'm not sure when this got posted).  But more restrictive dates have been added for 2022.  Get your GC's on before August 30th    I also see that some of the original information has changed (resorts on and off the list). It's a moving target!

The following resorts and peak travel time periods will have limited access by guests for reservations made after *August 30, 2021*:

Independence Day
JUNE 30 - JULY 5, 2022

Club Wyndham Clearwater Beach
Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Club Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk
Club Wyndham Panama City Beach
Club Wyndham Emerald Grande at Destin
Club Wyndham at Majestic Sun
Club Wyndham Smoky Mountains
Club Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge
Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham National Harbor
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - St. Thomas
Club Wyndham South Shore
Club Wyndham Canterbury
Club Wyndham Harbour Lights
Club Wyndham Anaheim
Club Wyndham Grand Desert
Club Wyndham Desert Blue
Club Wyndham Governor’s Green
Club Wyndham Skyline Tower
Club Wyndham Taos
Club Wyndham Durango
Club Wyndham Grand Lake
Club Wyndham Sedona


Labor Day
SEPT. 2 - 5, 2022

Club Wyndham at Majestic Sun
Club Wyndham Emerald Grande at Destin
Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Club Wyndham La Cascada
Club Wyndham National Harbor
Club Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Club Wyndham Panama City Beach
Club Wyndham Park City
Club Wyndham Riverside Suites
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Grand Desert
Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard
Club Wyndham Bay Club II
Club Wyndham Beach Street Cottages
Club Wyndham Taos
Club Wyndham Durango
Club Wyndham Grand Lake
Club Wyndham Sedona
Club Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk



Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year's Eve
NOV. 18 - 26, 2022 & DEC. 17, 2022 - JANUARY 2, 2023

Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Cypress Palms
Club Wyndham Elysian Beach Resort
Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Club Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge
Club Wyndham Harbour Lights
Club Wyndham Midtown 45
Club Wyndham Park City
Club Wyndham Resort at Avon *(only limited Dec. 17 - Jan 2)*
Club Wyndham Reunion
Club Wyndham Royal Vista
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - St. Thomas
Club Wyndham Steamboat Springs *(only limited Dec. 17 - Jan 2)*
Club Wyndham Desert Blue
Club Wyndham Grand Desert
Limetree Beach Resort by Club Wyndham
Club Wyndham Bay Club II
Club Wyndham Beach Street Cottages
Club Wyndham at Majestic Sun
Club Wyndham Emerald Grande at Destin
Club Wyndham Angels Camp
Club Wyndham Indio
Club Wyndham South Shore *(only limited Dec. 17 - Jan 2)*
Club Wyndham Panama City Beach *(only limited Dec. 17 - Jan 2)*
Club Wyndham Smoky Mountains *(only limited Dec. 17 - Jan 2)*
Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard
Club Wyndham Taos
Club Wyndham Durango
Club Wyndham Grand Lake
Club Wyndham Sedona
Club Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 28, 2021)

And just to preemptively reiterate, it's been established that "reservations made after [date]" means guest certificates added to any reservation after that date (even if the reservation was made prior to that date). The detailed language on that page is clear about that point and there's no need to relitigate it.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 28, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 28, 2021)

Did anyone get an email about this? Or any notice?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 28, 2021)

@HitchHiker71, would it be too much of an ask to suggest that they list these in alphabetical order so that the lists are more easily checked against an actual reservation by a human being instead of the robots they're keeping out with captcha?  I'm not renting or giving away vacations during those times, but instead just asking because it strikes me as foolish to just throw stuff at a wall and post it in the order it hit there for the ones that stuck, followed by the order the sheets wound up in on the ground for the ones that didn't stick.  Doing my part to slow down the ever increasing entropy....


----------



## Eric B (Aug 28, 2021)

I've never been to Bay Club or Bay Club II, but it strikes me as a bit odd that only Bay Club II is on the list.  The description for both indicates that they are at the same resort location.  Does anyone know why one would be listed but not the other?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> @HitchHiker71, would it be too much of an ask to suggest that they list these in alphabetical order so that the lists are more easily checked against an actual reservation by a human being instead of the robots they're keeping out with captcha?  I'm not renting or giving away vacations during those times, but instead just asking because it strikes me as foolish to just throw stuff at a wall and post it in the order it hit there for the ones that stuck, followed by the order the sheets wound up in on the ground for the ones that didn't stick.  Doing my part to slow down the ever increasing entropy....


While we're making our wish lists. How about a last update date on the document? I was surprised at the changes to earlier dates and resorts. Incredible to have this be a moving target.  Additions and removals both!

And amused (well not really, just can't think of a better word choice at the moment) at a situation I saw on FB. There is plenty of availability at Bonnet Creek this weekend (has been) the whole week has been there. And yet someone's reservation got cancelled. Who wins there? Empty rooms, more points available to book for those sought after dates later this year or next. And surely can't look good for Wyndham.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 28, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Did anyone get an email about this? Or any notice?


I did not, but I can't remember the last time I did. OTH, by snail mail I got a letter about the bonus points.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I've never been to Bay Club or Bay Club II, but it strikes me as a bit odd that only Bay Club II is on the list.  The description for both indicates that they are at the same resort location.  Does anyone know why one would be listed but not the other?


Bay Club II are all two bedrooms deluxe units. Same resort, different buildings.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 28, 2021)

Again, i'm ok with this. My understanding is, If you are using GC's for "friends and family" and are going to be there concurrently you can still use them.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 29, 2021)

Kind of hard to make a reservation for Thanksgiving or Christmas 2022 before August 30, 2021.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 29, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Kind of hard to make a reservation for Thanksgiving or Christmas 2022 before August 30, 2021.



... unless you're a megarenter and took over control of the resort....


----------



## troy12n (Aug 29, 2021)

dgalati said:


> As a resale owner I can book only weekly stays at 77,000 or 105,000 points for a 1 bedroom but they occasionally offer 3-5 day stays. The reservation fee stays the same if booking a weekly stay or the 3-5 day stay. Wyndham Grand Desert is available for 5 nights at only 37,800 points. Not a bad deal! Figure 38 x 6 =218 + 239= 458 or less then a last minute rental for about $90 per night. But what would I know when it comes to RCI points?





chapjim said:


> Kind of hard to make a reservation for Thanksgiving or Christmas 2022 before August 30, 2021.




Guess some of you will have to find another high demand week to sell, right?


----------



## chapjim (Aug 29, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> And just to preemptively reiterate, it's been established that "reservations made after [date]" means guest certificates added to any reservation after that date (even if the reservation was made prior to that date). The detailed language on that page is clear about that point and there's no need to relitigate it.



Thanks, Judge!


----------



## kanerf (Aug 29, 2021)

I tried dates around labor day for Old Town Alexandria where I often stay.  I did not have any issues the week before or the week after (including labor day).  Worked with both developer and resale points.  I am Gold though, perhaps that makes a difference.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 29, 2021)

kanerf said:


> I tried dates around labor day for Old Town Alexandria where I often stay.  I did not have any issues the week before or the week after (including labor day).  Worked with both developer and resale points.  I am Gold though, perhaps that makes a difference.


You can book reservations, and if you (or another owner on your account) are going, no problem.  You need to be cautious when adding a guest (using a guest confirmation), especially if you will not be at the resort. 

Here's more of the owner priority rules: (For more detail, go to the website and search for 'owner priority').

You can travel with your guests to these resorts during the dates listed below and may use two guest confirmations during the restricted dates when not travelling with your guests. Any guest reservations made after the dates listed below at the following resorts during the select peak travel periods will be subject to cancellation (including guests added to an existing reservation after those dates).

If you book a guest reservation after the dates listed below, you will be notified of the reservation cancellation via email. All points, housekeeping credits, reservations transactions, and guest confirmations will be returned within 5-7 business days of the cancellation.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 29, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Again, i'm ok with this. My understanding is, If you are using GC's for "friends and family" and are going to be there concurrently you can still use them.





troy12n said:


> Guess some of you will have to find another high demand week to sell, right?



That's what some of us try to do -- find high demand weeks to sell. (I often settle for medium-demand weeks.)  But, none of us can book fifteen or sixteen months before check-in.

I can't take over a resort.  I can only book only two reservations for any given time period so I'm not cutting into the precious little guys' family vacations.  And I don't care if you're ok with this or not.  The least of my concerns is whether or not you're ok with what I do.

[redacted]


----------



## kanerf (Aug 29, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> You can book reservations, and if you (or another owner on your account) are going, no problem.  You need to be cautious when adding a guest (using a guest confirmation), especially if you will not be at the resort.
> 
> Here's more of the owner priority rules: (For more detail, go to the website and search for 'owner priority').
> 
> ...


So this is more of the shutting down mega-renters then.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 29, 2021)

Depends on what camp you're in how you view these blackout dates. It is limiting guests (and therefore rentals) for everyone. So that there is more availabilty for owners.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor (Aug 29, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> You can travel with your guests to these resorts during the dates listed below and may use two guest confirmations during the restricted dates when not travelling with your guests. Any guest reservations made after the dates listed below at the following resorts during the select peak travel periods will be subject to cancellation (including guests added to an existing reservation after those dates).



This means that anyone can use two GC's during restricted periods, and unlimited if traveling with your guests? Am I interpreting that right?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 30, 2021)

kaljor said:


> This means that anyone can use two GC's during restricted periods, and unlimited if traveling with your guests? Am I interpreting that right?


That is how I interpret it. Although you'd still need to keep in mind there is a maximum of 10 overlapping reservations (that has been in place for quite some time (pre-Voyager).  (So if you are looking for a resort to take over, you need that list I've seen floating around that has the number of units at each location - maybe Crotched Mountain would fit the bill)?


----------



## lost patience (Aug 30, 2021)

I saw the same FB post I believe.  A Monday check in for a week stay at BC, where Fri and Sat were the restricted dates.    Several members reported that Wyndham representatives told them the restricted dates only applied for reservations with checkins on the actual restrictions date.  So, Friday or Sat in this case.  Shameful that Wyndham vacation counselors (or whatever their name is now) don't know the rules, yet a different Wyndham silo is cancelling reservations.


----------



## lost patience (Aug 30, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> While we're making our wish lists. How about a last update date on the document? I was surprised at the changes to earlier dates and resorts. Incredible to have this be a moving target.  Additions and removals both!
> 
> And amused (well not really, just can't think of a better word choice at the moment) at a situation I saw on FB. There is plenty of availability at Bonnet Creek this weekend (has been) the whole week has been there. And yet someone's reservation got cancelled. Who wins there? Empty rooms, more points available to book for those sought after dates later this year or next. And surely can't look good for Wyndham.


What did you see ADDED to the list?


----------



## CO skier (Aug 30, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Depends on what camp you're in how you view these blackout dates. It is limiting guests (and therefore rentals) for everyone. So that there is more availabilty for owners.


What is the purpose of a Vacation Club?  To join and take a vacation within the Club; maybe take the family on a vacation within the Club?  What other "camp(s)" are there?

Do other camp(s) screw other owners out of their vacations by renting out these times?

Do the changes in 2017 and 2021 and the blackout dates in 2021, and now in 2022, increase the chances of owners taking their family on vacation within Club Wyndham?

There really is only one answer when viewed from an Owners' (versus profiteers') perspective.  Wyndham clearly shares the Owners' perspective.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 30, 2021)

lost patience said:


> What did you see ADDED to the list?


To the June 18, 2021 list:
Weekends in November - Ocean Boulevard
Weekends in December - Ocean Boulevard
TG, Christmas, NYE - PCB and Smoky Mountain Dec 17-Jan 2 and Ocean Boulevard


----------



## lost patience (Aug 30, 2021)

If you saved the initial June 18 list, would you mind sending it to me by PM?  I did not think to save it, and I think posting it here might be confusing.  I'm curious now and would like to watch it over the next year to see if and how it changes.  

thanks


----------



## CO skier (Aug 30, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> In case you haven't notice (I'm not sure when this got posted).  But more restrictive dates have been added for 2022.  Get your GC's on before August 30th
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year's Eve
> ...


Weird how the resorts are determined.  Both Las Vegas resorts were included for 2022 (sensible), after only CW Desert Blue was included for this year.  Ski resorts were included for 2022, except for CW Pagosa (Wolf Creek Ski Area).  Really, anyone looking at a map of resorts could have picked out CW Pagosa as a ski destination for holidays.  Really, Taos to the south, Durango to the west, Steamboat to the north; how was CW Pagosa overlooked?


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 30, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> (So if you are looking for a resort to take over, you need that list I've seen floating around that has the number of units at each location - maybe Crotched Mountain would fit the bill)?


With the 20% restriction, you’d also have to find 4 other owners with which to collude. Which is totally something people would do for…reasons, right?


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 30, 2021)

kanerf said:


> So this is more of the shutting down mega-renters then.





Sandi Bo said:


> Depends on what camp you're in how you view these blackout dates. It is limiting guests (and therefore rentals) for everyone. So that there is more availabilty for owners.


It is also limiting guests who don't pay owners either - like parents, adult children, other extended family and friends. In other words, if an owner wanted to use their ownership to gift a vacation to someone at a time when most folks can travel (AND you're not tagging along), Wyndham has effectively put the kibosh on it.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 30, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> And amused (well not really, just can't think of a better word choice at the moment) at a situation I saw on FB. There is plenty of availability at Bonnet Creek this weekend (has been) the whole week has been there. And yet someone's reservation got cancelled. Who wins there? Empty rooms, more points available to book for those sought after dates later this year or next. And surely can't look good for Wyndham.


As an FYI, I had looked at ExtraHolidays website and for the weekend just over, they had rentals available. And a deal on them too. Block out the dates for owners, and as the dates near, open the inventory on EH... special.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 30, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Guess some of you will have to find another high demand week to sell, right?


I don't rent any points I own. I do rent from a VIP owner when its cheaper then paying my maintenance fees on my resale points account.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 30, 2021)

chapjim said:


> That's what some of us try to do -- find high demand weeks to sell. (I often settle for medium-demand weeks.)  But, none of us can book fifteen or sixteen months before check-in.
> 
> I can't take over a resort.  I can only book only two reservations for any given time period so I'm not cutting into the precious little guys' family vacations.  And I don't care if you're ok with this or not.  The least of my concerns is whether or not you're ok with what I do.
> 
> You should go back under that bridge.


Jim you are right It doesn't matter if "you don't care" if @troy12n is ok with it or not. Your concern should be if Wyndham is ok with it or not. IMHO Wyndham does care and wants to eliminate the abuse of rentals at other owners expense. I would have to believe the enforcement of resale points being eliminated with VIP discounts and free up[grades along with Owners priority reservations would be enough to convince any doubters. 








						Priority Reservations for Club Wyndham Owners
					

Club Wyndham owners get priority access to book timeshare vacations. Explore resort availability and learn more about this exclusive perk to timeshare owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## josegm888 (Aug 30, 2021)

dgalati said:


> Jim you are right It doesn't matter if "you don't care" if @troy12n is ok with it or not. Your concern should be if Wyndham is ok with it or not. IMHO Wyndham does care and wants to eliminate the abuse of rentals at other owners expense. I would have to believe the enforcement of resale points being eliminated with VIP discounts and free up[grades along with Owners priority reservations would be enough to convince any doubters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically they care about their bottom line which in this case benefits some owners, depending how you like to use your ownership (I like to use and rent; serves multiple purposes) I wouldn’t go as far to say they care about owners. 1. They lie to people on their updates (selling overpriced timeshares among many others) 2. They are hypocrites, they say not to use your ownership for commercial use but they have extra holidays which is basically the same (which from my guess will include restricted dates to fill gaps of leftover inventory) and 3. They’re devaluing people’s ownership by implementing guests restrictions which will open the floodgates for the supply of contracts on ebay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Aug 30, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Kind of hard to make a reservation for Thanksgiving or Christmas 2022 before August 30, 2021.





Eric B said:


> ... unless you're a megarenter and took over control of the resort....



Can somebody PLEASE tell me exactly how "megarenters" could have possibly taken control of resorts for Thanksgiving and Christmas of 2022???


----------



## Eric B (Aug 30, 2021)

bendadin said:


> Can somebody PLEASE tell me exactly how "megarenters" could have possibly taken control of resorts for Thanksgiving and Christmas of 2022???



Umm, I had intentionally included some elements of sarcasm in my post.  Forgot to include the emoji for that....


----------



## dgalati (Aug 30, 2021)

bendadin said:


> Can somebody PLEASE tell me exactly how "megarenters" could have possibly taken control of resorts for Thanksgiving and Christmas of 2022???


It now only happens in a mega renters mind.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 30, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> With the 20% restriction, you’d also have to find 4 other owners with which to collude. Which is totally something people would do for…reasons, right?




Are you really trying to re-litigate this? It was disclosed most mega renters have MULTIPLE accounts, so the 20% restriction would not really even come into play... you all need to stop playing the "dumb" card with this issue, accept it and move on


----------



## dgalati (Aug 30, 2021)

josegm888 said:


> Technically they care about their bottom line which in this case benefits some owners, depending how you like to use your ownership (I like to use and rent; serves multiple purposes) I wouldn’t go as far to say they care about owners. 1. They lie to people on their updates (selling overpriced timeshares among many others) 2. They are hypocrites, they say not to use your ownership for commercial use but they have extra holidays which is basically the same (which from my guess will include restricted dates to fill gaps of leftover inventory) and 3. They’re devaluing people’s ownership by implementing guests restrictions which will open the floodgates for the supply of contracts on ebay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On all counts Wyndham is guilty of what you are saying.  Limiting commercial use (renting) is enforcing what has been stated in members directory for years. You also have to sign and acknowledge that points being bought are not for renting and paying maintenance fees. Difference between Wyndham and owners renting is they are allowed to profit from rentals were owners are prohibited from using the club for commercial purposes. As the old saying goes "HE WHO HAS THE GOLD MAKES THE RULES!" Devaluing ownership that is worth a penny the minute it is sold is hard to do. Wyndham sets the price at $0 when taking back inventory Certified Exit. It is a business model most companies would envy. Unfortunately most buyers of developer points just didn't do their own due diligence before buying at $140/1000 or worse yet up to $250/1000!


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 30, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Are you really trying to re-litigate this? It was disclosed most mega renters have MULTIPLE accounts, so the 20% restriction would not really even come into play... you all need to stop playing the "dumb" card with this issue, accept it and move on



That’s weird because I was talking about previous references to multiple different owners colluding to take over a resort, which apparently some people believe they would do to manipulate the rental price.


troy12n said:


> Maybe you colluded with other mega renters to take over a location





troy12n said:


> To manipulate the rental price... of course.
> 
> See also: collusion, price fixing, cartel's
> 
> It's easier for a handful of people with common goals to set the market price, than 20-30 people with independent goals


----------



## chapjim (Aug 30, 2021)

kaljor said:


> This means that anyone can use two GC's during restricted periods, and unlimited if traveling with your guests? Am I interpreting that right?



Let's be sure what we're saying.  In no sense are there unlimited guest confirmations.  Guests will always require a guest confirmation (unless you are going to do what some have proposed -- sign your guests in personally).  What traveling with your guests does is save their reservation if it is during a restricted period.

You get two "freebies," where you can have guests during a restricted period that you do not accompany without Wyndham cancelling their reservation.

I'm in a waiting pattern to see how this works, if at all.  All remaining 2021 reservations and early in 2022 during restricted periods are ones we will use ourselves.  My next reservations during restricted periods are two weeks in April 2022 and I have a parallel reservation for the entire two weeks that we will use.

I want to see how it all shakes out.  I don't think we know enough yet about how Wyndham will treat either one -- accompanied guests or the two "freebies."


----------



## kaljor (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes I was a bit careless with my language but I think I understand.  If I made 5 reservations during restricted periods, I could use a Guest Certificate for each of those as long as I was staying at the resort during the same period.

It's important to me to nail this down because the only time I use a GC is for family members. And I almost always stay there as well.  Good to know that I can send them on their own during a restricted period twice a year if needed.

If I got that right.


----------



## 9969hi (Aug 30, 2021)

This is getting overwhelming , trying to figure if the reservation you are making is restricted or not, I could understand a little protection for owners for Christmas and spring break, but all these recent additions is becoming a puzzle. Where on the wyndman website do you find all these restrictions, I’ve been looking , I don’t get any emails from Wyndham telling me about the additions, when I make a reservation they don’t seem to tell me this reservation I only see it sometimes on confirmation after I’ve made the reservation. No way should extra holidays be allowed to make reservations that would be denied if an owner made the same reservation


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 30, 2021)

Priority Reservations for Club Wyndham Owners
					

Club Wyndham owners get priority access to book timeshare vacations. Explore resort availability and learn more about this exclusive perk to timeshare owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## 55plus (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> It is also limiting guests who don't pay owners either - like parents, adult children, other extended family and friends. In other words, if an owner wanted to use their ownership to gift a vacation to someone at a time when most folks can travel (AND you're not tagging along), Wyndham has effectively put the kibosh on it.


The needs of the many owners outweigh the wants of a few owners.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 2, 2021)

9969hi said:


> This is getting overwhelming , trying to figure if the reservation you are making is restricted or not, I could understand a little protection for owners for Christmas and spring break, but all these recent additions is becoming a puzzle. Where on the wyndman website do you find all these restrictions, I’ve been looking , I don’t get any emails from Wyndham telling me about the additions, when I make a reservation they don’t seem to tell me this reservation I only see it sometimes on confirmation after I’ve made the reservation. No way should extra holidays be allowed to make reservations that would be denied if an owner made the same reservation


From what I've seen is Extra Holidays is honoring the restrictions. Restriction dates aren't an issue for personal travel and vacations.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 2, 2021)

55plus said:


> The needs of the many owners outweigh the wants of a few owners.



Needs??  Why do many owners have "needs" and a few owners only have "wants?"

And really, does anyone "need" a reservation at a timeshare resort?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> It is also limiting guests who don't pay owners either - like parents, adult children, other extended family and friends. In other words, if an owner wanted to use their ownership to gift a vacation to someone at a time when most folks can travel (AND you're not tagging along), Wyndham has effectively put the kibosh on it.


Don't you get two guest certificates per year that can be used during the blackout dates. Seems within the scope of what most people would give out to family and friends each year?


----------



## VacayKat (Sep 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Don't you get two guest certificates per year that can be used during the blackout dates. Seems within the scope of what most people would give out to family and friends each year?


Sure - but say I have 3 adult children - who gets shafted?

Also who is to say these blackout periods don’t get bigger and more restrictive? My ownership was purchased specifically to share with family - now they’re saying I can’t do that? Seriously, this is bigger than ‘can’t you just manage with the new restrictions?‘. It is more of a ‘well get on board now because we will be making it even harder in the future, so if you just give up now, that will hurt less.’


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Sure - but say I have 3 adult children - who gets shafted?


The least favorite.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2021)

Alternatively, put one (or more) of them on one of your congtracts via gratuitious transfer, and don't spend any GCs on them. 

Or, you could just keep complaining.


----------



## VacayKat (Sep 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The least favorite.


I guess unlike the rest of you all, I love all my kids - guess that’s an oddity.


----------



## VacayKat (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Alternatively, put one (or more) of them on one of your congtracts via gratuitious transfer, and don't spend any GCs on them.
> 
> Or, you could just keep complaining.


AND BURDEN THEM FOR LIFE. Great solution.


----------



## VacayKat (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Alternatively, put one (or more) of them on one of your congtracts via gratuitious transfer, and don't spend any GCs on them.
> 
> Or, you could just keep complaining.


So what I do not get is why you can complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots because you feel they are cheating the system, but someone who becomes impacted by a policy change doesn’t have a similar right to be upset. I do not understand why you believe your being impacted is more righteous than someone else’s. I just won’t ever understand why it always has to be about bullying someone into accepting the party line of Wyndham And not caring about anyone else’s interests.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Alternatively, put one (or more) of them on one of your congtracts via gratuitious transfer


But would this be the most favorite or the least favorite?


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> So what I do not get is why you can complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots because you feel they are cheating the system, but someone who becomes impacted by a policy change doesn’t have a similar right to be upset. I do not understand why you believe your being impacted is more righteous than someone else’s. I just won’t ever understand why it always has to be about bullying someone into accepting the party line of Wyndham And not caring about anyone else’s interests.


This may apply to other owners who post here, but I'm fairly certain I've never seen bnoble "complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots because you feel they are cheating the system." Most of his posts seem to fall within the categories of problem-solving and analysis, and he just offered one way to solve the problem. You can feel free to ignore it if it doesn't work for you, but you're attributing a lot of opinions to him that I've never seen him express here.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Or, you could just keep complaining.



Pretty clear this is the clear winner...


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2021)

You only need to put them on one contract in the account. It can be the smallest one you have; that will minimize the burden. You could also put them on the most _attractive_ one you have (which I would think is the one with the lowest $/K ratio) for a better chance at a clean exit.



paxsarah said:


> I'm fairly certain I've never seen bnoble "complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots because you feel they are cheating the system."


Oh, I probably have, but in similar situations my Sponsor reminds me that that's what the Serenity Prayer is for.

(And to be fair, I did deserve a little of that for my snarky/sarcastic dig. But, expressing repressed anger through sarcasm is one of my more persistent character defects.)


----------



## VacayKat (Sep 2, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> This may apply to other owners who post here, but I'm fairly certain I've never seen bnoble "complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots because you feel they are cheating the system." Most of his posts seem to fall within the categories of problem-solving and analysis, and he just offered one way to solve the problem. You can feel free to ignore it if it doesn't work for you, but you're attributing a lot of opinions to him that I've never seen him express here.


Just search his name


----------



## VacayKat (Sep 2, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> But would this be the most favorite or the least favorite?


It would be the one you hate.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Just search his name


Since you seem to have a post or two in mind, which one do you think is most egregious? Feel free to include a link to it. I'm now genuinely curious how I managed to make you this angry.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 2, 2021)

It's for the children people, will somebody please think of the children?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Sure - but say I have 3 adult children - who gets shafted?
> 
> Also who is to say these blackout periods don’t get bigger and more restrictive? My ownership was purchased specifically to share with family - now they’re saying I can’t do that? Seriously, this is bigger than ‘can’t you just manage with the new restrictions?‘. It is more of a ‘well get on board now because we will be making it even harder in the future, so if you just give up now, that will hurt less.’


Our adult children are included in our ownership.  I don't feel that we burdened any of them with the ownership at all.  They can all afford vacations and Wyndham has some great locations.  I can see a problem with our 2.5 million developer points not being enough for them all to enjoy vacation.  Our middle son travels about 10 weeks a year.  

You can add them through Legal Transfers dot com.  I would do that in a heartbeat to keep the restrictions from the kiddos.  Wyndham may charge $250 but totally worth it for your kids to be on the ownership, as long as there is a status of Platinum involved in the transfer.

Our kids were all adults when we went all-in on a conversion of the PAHIO properties to Wyndham.  I saw the value in Wyndham for our kids as well.  They just pay the MF's and they get to stay where they want.  Our son is going to be at Bonnet Creek next April for 3 weeks with his wife and three kids, no GC necessary.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2021)

I didn't see anything wrong with what bnoble said.  He is always a considerate poster and isn't berating those who have been renting, not as far as I know.  Maybe you see something in a post that I do not see, @VacayKat


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our adult children are included in our ownership.  I don't feel that we burdened any of them with the ownership at all.  They can all afford vacations and Wyndham has some great locations.  I can see a problem with our 2.5 million developer points not being enough for them all to enjoy vacation.  Our middle son travels about 10 weeks a year.
> 
> You can add them through Legal Transfers dot com.  I would do that in a heartbeat to keep the restrictions from the kiddos.  Wyndham may charge $250 but totally worth it for your kids to be on the ownership, as long as there is a status of Platinum involved in the transfer.
> 
> Our kids were all adults when we went all-in on a conversion of the PAHIO properties to Wyndham.  I saw the value in Wyndham for our kids as well.  They just pay the MF's and they get to stay where they want.  Our son is going to be at Bonnet Creek next April for 3 weeks with his wife and three kids, no GC necessary.



I've thought about doing this for our now adult children.  I need to speak to "the boss" about doing something like this.  When you say that your kids pay for the MFs - do they literally write you a check for the cost of each vacation booked?  Just curious of the logistics leveraged here.  Feel free to DM me if you don't want to post specifics on the forum.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> So what I do not get is why* you can complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots* *because you feel they are cheating the system*, but someone who becomes impacted by a policy change doesn’t have a similar right to be upset. I do not understand *why you believe your being impacted is more righteous than someone else’s*. I just won’t ever understand why it always has to be about* bullying someone* into accepting the party line of Wyndham And not caring about anyone else’s interests.





paxsarah said:


> This may apply to other owners who post here, but I'm fairly certain I've never seen bnoble "complain about folks taking your precious reservation slots because you feel they are cheating the system." Most of his posts seem to fall within the categories of problem-solving and analysis, and he just offered one way to solve the problem. You can feel free to ignore it if it doesn't work for you, but you're attributing a lot of opinions to him that I've never seen him express here.





VacayKat said:


> Just search his name





bnoble said:


> Since you seem to have a post or two in mind, which one do you think is most egregious? Feel free to include a link to it. I'm now genuinely curious how I managed to make you this angry.


So I did search his name in the Wyndham forum. I was going to limit myself to 10 minutes of skimming, but found myself at 15 minutes, then realized I was pretty close to going all the way back to your join date - so yes, I searched his name going back to December 16, 2020. I did not see anything resembling any of the bolded accusations. I would also be very interested in seeing examples of what you consider his most egregious posts to be. A few links would be great. Do you have him confused with someone else?


----------



## 55plus (Sep 2, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Needs??  Why do many owners have "needs" and a few owners only have "wants?"
> 
> And really, does anyone "need" a reservation at a timeshare resort?


Many owners need to use their points for personal travel whereas a few owners want to use their points for commercial activity.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2021)

55plus said:


> Many owners need to use their points for personal travel whereas a few owners want to use their points for commercial activity.



... or many owners want to use their points for personal travel whereas a few owners need to rent out stays to cover their maintenance fees when they can't travel due to a pandemic or other reasons, perhaps transitory in nature outside of the current circumstances.  It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 2, 2021)

55plus said:


> Many owners need to use their points for personal travel whereas a few owners want to use their points for commercial activity.



What nonsense!  Just like that!! Vacation becomes personal travel and a luxury becomes a need.

I came here (Wmsburg) last night on what I thought was a vacation, because I wanted to.  Now it's personal travel because I needed to.  It doesn't seem any different just because the label changed.


----------



## ilya (Sep 2, 2021)

So, why are they offering  discounts on black out dates ?  Like Bonnet Creek.. Looks like owners are not booking....


----------



## troy12n (Sep 2, 2021)

ilya said:


> So, why are they offering  discounts on black out dates ?  Like Bonnet Creek.. Looks like owners are not booking....



Is right now part of the blackout dates? If so, maybe they didn't anticipate the huge SPIKE in COVID cases because Floridians and the Karen's and Chad's of the country who vacation here don't wear masks... 

Also, it's hot in Florida labor day weekend and the last place I would want to be is Disney


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Yexpressing repressed anger through sarcasm is one of my more persistent character defects



Hold everything.  That's supposed to be a defect?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2021)

One of the best things I did was add additional owners to our account. My father's intention was for family use, he was very pleased how much his immediate family uses it.  I have 3 adult children, 2 are on the account, the other one (a Dave Ramsey follower, BTW) said no thank you, no way I want any part of that, I'll pay the guest fee.  The 2 own have numerous fun stories from staying as an owner, love the way they are treated by the resorts, and the envy/joking on the elevator when they are heading to the top floors/presidential units.

When my Dad first starting having too many points than he could use, he offered them to family - we'd just have to pay maintenance fees. I continue to do the same. Several owners on the account login (that was a nice feature added with Voyager), they book their own stuff and send me a check. My kids have it pretty easy, I rarely charge them, but they do understand the cost of what they are using. Also if my sister is taking my Mom somewhere, I won't charge her, stuff that that. But I think everyone is appreciative of what we have and no one takes it for granted or takes advantage of it (me). 

Maybe I had my head buried in the sand, but I feel like this concept of 'resorts for owners' and guests being 2nd class citizens is fairly new. A different marketing image for Wyndham.  Instead of going for the big bucks and selling VIP memberships, having any type of Wyndham membership will entitle you to blocked dates, special treatment, more reasons to 'join the club'. Kind of a new culture for timeshare ownership. Or I just came in to this from a different angle, a problem (my father being oversold and maintenance fees needed to be paid), it was pre-Ovations, not even sure there was Pathways at that time. I certainly have a different take on how my ownership should work than others. But pretty much done arguing, and certainly not going to resort to name calling (in public anyways). 

I have 2 other thoughts on the blocked dates and Wyndham, and then I'll stop. 1) What about the owners that have too many points, for the many possible reasons already mentioned/hashed through. Those owners aren't allowed to give their reservations to Extra Holidays. Likely some pretty stuck people (probably lowered to converting to maintenance or rolling forward. And 2) I don't believe for a minute that somewhere, beneath the covers, albeit not on EH, Wyndham is renting rooms during blocked dates. Until we stop seeing them on other rental venues, I won't believe they aren't. Although I also can't prove it, just my own little conspiracy theory.



ilya said:


> So, why are they offering  discounts on black out dates ?  Like Bonnet Creek.. Looks like owners are not booking....


Pretty sad. I expect those dates to be well thought out. To block them and then discount, or have rooms go empty, is ridiculous. In the big picture, undermining the entire effort (if you believe there is one) to get these excess points used up (or see the issues continue to roll forward into future years).


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2021)

Eric B said:


> ... or many owners want to use their points for personal travel whereas a few owners need to rent out stays to cover their maintenance fees when they can't travel due to a pandemic or other reasons, perhaps transitory in nature outside of the current circumstances.  It's all a matter of perspective.



This is absolutely true, and these people are easily discernible from the ones who own 1 million developer points and 20 million resale points, don't you agree?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm inclined to give people a pass in predicting travel demand in light of waves-at-all-of-this. If they want to err on the side of excluding renting during those periods, fine. If not, also fine.

I suspect that Delta increases have really depressed travel. I know Disney theme parks on both coasts are dead-as-a-doornail right now---much less crowded than is typical for late August/early September. Lots of last-minute exchanges showing up in RCI too.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> This is absolutely true, and these people are easily discernible from the ones who own 1 million developer points and 20 million resale points, don't you agree?



I do agree.  I also believe that Wyndham could easily better target them than they did with the current changes.  Probably overshot what they wanted to accomplish based on needing to offer discounts during a priority period, don't you think?  We'll see how they compensate for it in the future, if at all.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I've thought about doing this for our now adult children.  I need to speak to "the boss" about doing something like this.  When you say that your kids pay for the MFs - do they literally write you a check for the cost of each vacation booked?  Just curious of the logistics leveraged here.  Feel free to DM me if you don't want to post specifics on the forum.


The kids are all listed on the ownership, and there is a drop-down list of all owners when you go to choose who is staying, no charge for guest certificates that way.  

Legal Timeshare Transfer does charge a fee, and it's higher than it used to be, but it is so nice to have the kids on the ownership. We added them at the time we purchased our PAHIO weeks, so they were on every one of those deeds already. Wyndham was stuck with all of us, which I am sure they didn't want because our salesperson didn't want to have the kids sign on the purchased contract, but I insisted they be on the entire ownership.  

I just figure the average timeshare MF cost of our ownership to get to the 1,000 point cost X however many points the kids use, and voila!  We have no additional guest fees to worry about.  The average is about $6.00/1,000 for all of our points, but when I get rid of a bunch of resale, we will have a lower cost per point.  Bali Hai is very cheap, and so is Shearwater.  I am just trying to figure out how to get rid of the 3,000,000 or so points we have that are resale.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

ilya said:


> So, why are they offering  discounts on black out dates ?  Like Bonnet Creek.. Looks like owners are not booking....



Changing behavior takes time.  Wyndham knows this.  There will be slack demand in the system for a period of time as these changes play out.  If the subset of owners that have been traditionally unhappy start to see more available inventory that isn't sucked up either by the ARP commercial renters and/or the discount window commercial renters due to the blackout periods - then Wyndham will start to make some headway on their reputational issues and this subset of owners that haven't used their points will start using their points and start consuming the available inventory.  I realize there are those that don't believe this is the intent - I don't want to re-litigate the same issues again - just providing one possible answer.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Oh, I probably have, but in similar situations my Sponsor reminds me that that's what the Serenity Prayer is for.
> 
> (And to be fair, I did deserve a little of that for my snarky/sarcastic dig. But, expressing repressed anger through sarcasm is one of my more persistent character defects.)



I've got a plaque of the serenity prayer on my desk that I see every day.  I've never struggled with alcohol - but I always loved the prayer itself.  Expression of repressed anger through sarcasm - or being passive aggressive - is also one of my persistent character defects.  My better half often tells me I've got a PHd in sarcasm skills.  I've got a son who is basically a mini-me - and he puts even me to shame in that respect.  I really feel for his future spouse.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Maybe I had my head buried in the sand, but I feel like this concept of 'resorts for owners' and guests being 2nd class citizens is fairly new. A different marketing image for Wyndham.  Instead of going for the big bucks and selling VIP memberships, having any type of Wyndham membership will entitle you to blocked dates, special treatment, more reasons to 'join the club'. Kind of a new culture for timeshare ownership. Or I just came in to this from a different angle, a problem (my father being oversold and maintenance fees needed to be paid), it was pre-Ovations, not even sure there was Pathways at that time. I certainly have a different take on how my ownership should work than others. But pretty much done arguing, and certainly not going to resort to name calling (in public anyways).



I think your assertions here hold merit.  I've essentially said the same thing just using different words and theories.  There's an investors meeting upcoming on 9/10 from 8:30 - 12:00 PM ET for anyone interested, where we might learn a bit more about strategic imperatives for Wyndham timeshare and T&L moving forward: 









						Press Releases
					






					investor.travelandleisureco.com
				




I continue to believe that alternative subscription based vacation products will become more commonplace in the future - and I think that Wyndham is making changes now in preparation for future strategic imperatives.  Pure speculation on my part to be clear - but that's my two cents.


----------



## ilya (Sep 2, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Is right now part of the blackout dates? If so, maybe they didn't anticipate the huge SPIKE in COVID cases because Floridians and the Karen's and Chad's of the country who vacation here don't wear masks...
> 
> Also, it's hot in Florida labor day weekend and the last place I would want to be is Disney



Most other resorts  in Florida are booked.. South Florida is packed.... Not just Wyndham... People travel to Florida because they don't have to wear a mask ..And move here too... So it should be a popular place right now... Nothing to do with the spike..
They obviously knew the weather in Florida  before making the black out dates... Many people travel to Orlando before school starts...


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2021)

ilya said:


> So, why are they offering  discounts on black out dates ?  Like Bonnet Creek.. Looks like owners are not booking....


The discount period only runs from late August through the 10th (A Friday)---so it doesn't include the weekend after Labor Day. The weekend of Labor Day--which is restricted--is also completely booked in all categories at Bonnet.

I don't see the problem. The weekdays are not restricted, and there is still availability there for anyone who wants it for any purpose, including renting.


----------



## ilya (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> The discount period only runs from late August through the 10th (A Friday)---so it doesn't include the weekend after Labor Day. The weekend of Labor Day--which is restricted--is also completely booked in all categories at Bonnet.
> 
> I don't see the problem. The weekdays are not restricted, and there is still availability there for anyone who wants it for any purpose, including renting.




There is no problem... Only that the dates that were blocked out were offered at a discount because no owners wanted to book... Maybe now those dates are all booked up but that was not the case earlier... So limiting those dates did not prove to work as intended  ... to make availability for owners.. Owners obviously did not want that resort and those blocked out dates... Me, I would never spend the summer in Orlando...


----------



## troy12n (Sep 2, 2021)

ilya said:


> Most other resorts  in Florida are booked.. South Florida is packed.... Not just Wyndham... People travel to Florida because they don't have to wear a mask ..And move here too... So it should be a popular place right now... Nothing to do with the spike..
> They obviously knew the weather in Florida  before making the black out dates... Many people travel to Orlando before school starts...



There's other things to do at the other Florida resorts besides "theme parks"... Orlando is a one-trick pony, and it's dangerous to be at the parks right now. That's why there's vacancy at all the Orlando resorts and not at the other (coastal) Florida resorts.

It's pretty simple. I live here, and have lived here my whole life, so I know about these things...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2021)

troy12n said:


> There's other things to do at the other Florida resorts besides "theme parks"... Orlando is a one-trick pony, and it's dangerous to be at the parks right now. That's why there's vacancy at all the Orlando resorts and not at the other (coastal) Florida resorts.


Perhaps it is more seasonality that is causing vacancies in Orlando resorts right now. That and no foreign travelers. Kids are back in school. Late August and into September is traditionally low season in Orlando. We are coming off a peak travel period when everyone was traveling, EVERYONE. So the difference is more stark than in past years.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps it is more seasonality that is causing vacancies in Orlando resorts right now. That and no foreign travelers. Kids are back in school. Late August and into September is traditionally low season in Orlando. We are coming off a peak travel period when everyone was traveling, EVERYONE. So the difference is more stark than in past years.



That definitely plays into it. There's definitely a weird (IMHO) demographic of adults without kids, or whose kids are grown and out of the house who frequent Disney/Universal by themselves, but it largely depends on the "family with kids" demographic to pack the park. School started in most Florida counties the first or second week of August. And pretty much everywhere else has started by now Nationwide, or will next week. So yeah, Late August through middle October is low season.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 2, 2021)

Changing the subject just a little but has anyone had success with using the bolded part of this clause?
-------
You can travel with your guests to these resorts during the dates listed below and *may use two guest confirmations during the restricted dates when not travelling with your guests.*
-------
My adult son and his family are wanting to go to a resort on the list during a Blackout Period.  What is the process for using one of the two 'restricted date' GC's?

================

Side note, we're in the process of adding all 3 of our adult offspring to our account via a CWA contract.  While the add should be quite simple, it's not a fast process, 6 weeks since all parties signed off on the agreement.


----------



## ilya (Sep 2, 2021)

troy12n said:


> That definitely plays into it. There's definitely a weird (IMHO) demographic of adults without kids, or whose kids are grown and out of the house who frequent Disney/Universal by themselves, but it largely depends on the "family with kids" demographic to pack the park. School started in most Florida counties the first or second week of August. And pretty much everywhere else has started by now Nationwide, or will next week. So yeah, Late August through middle October is low season.




What I am saying is this is nothing new to the seasonality of Orlando... This was , of course, known when Wyndham made the black out dates. So why the black out dates at a time when  is historically low season??


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 3, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> Changing the subject just a little but has anyone had success with using the bolded part of this clause?
> -------
> You can travel with your guests to these resorts during the dates listed below and *may use two guest confirmations during the restricted dates when not travelling with your guests.*
> -------
> ...


I don't get warm fuzzies on this, but haven't called recently.  When they first announced these changes, I had a reservation I wanted to do just this for. I called and wanted to know if I needed to do anything special to use my allotment of 2 special GC's and how I could know for sure that the reservation would not be cancelled once a guest confirmation was added. I wanted to hear there was a special flag they could check or something -- some positive thing in the system they could see. Surely there has to be, because we hear of being to call in for special overrides to the policy. But the answer I got was that there was no need to call, that it was handled systematically, and not to worry.  Thus, I didn't do it. I prefer to wait a bit longer for the wrinkles to get ironed out. Either people have stopped posting, or reservations aren't accidentally getting cancelled like we were hearing about in the June/July time frame. To be clear, I don't recall hearing of reservations being cancelled in this scenario (special 2 GC's). We did hear about people's staying at a resort and having addition rooms with GC's on them get cancelled.   Again, one of the best things I ever did was add family that is interested in using the timeshares as owners. Who knew it would become so critical.  Short answer, if it were me, I'd call and talk to owner services and see it you get a better feeling about the situation (than I did when I called in June).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 4, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> I don't get warm fuzzies on this, but haven't called recently. When they first announced these changes, I had a reservation I wanted to do just this for. I called and wanted to know if I needed to do anything special to use my allotment of 2 special GC's and how I could know for sure that the reservation would not be cancelled once a guest confirmation was added. I wanted to hear there was a special flag they could check or something -- some positive thing in the system they could see. Surely there has to be, because we hear of being to call in for special overrides to the policy. But the answer I got was that there was no need to call, that it was handled systematically, and not to worry. Thus, I didn't do it. I prefer to wait a bit longer for the wrinkles to get ironed out. Either people have stopped posting, or reservations aren't accidentally getting cancelled like we were hearing about in the June/July time frame. To be clear, I don't recall hearing of reservations being cancelled in this scenario (special 2 GC's). We did hear about people's staying at a resort and having addition rooms with GC's on them get cancelled. Again, one of the best things I ever did was add family that is interested in using the timeshares as owners. Who knew it would become so critical. Short answer, if it were me, I'd call and talk to owner services and see it you get a better feeling about the situation (than I did when I called in June).



Your special flag comment got me thinking. If Wyndham is really serious about offering the two GCs for use as an override to the GC rules - perhaps the next step is to document an enhancement request that would add a checkbox when selecting a non-owner for the reservation. Similar to the VIP RARP count that shows - there would be a published counter that displays x/2 GCs of this type available on the benefits summary. This would make it crystal clear to all owners what they have for each UY and allow for the owner to control usage. Thoughts? 

I realize the onus is still on the owner to know whether using the GC is even necessary - in other words is there a blackout period in play for the reservation in question. What would be really cool is if the system would throw an alert if it detected that the reservation overlaps a blackout period when attempting to apply the GC without a corresponding overlapping owner reservation. But that’s likely too much to ask for in the short term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Sep 4, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I realize the onus is still on the owner to know whether *using the GC is even necessary* - in other words is there a blackout period in play for the reservation in question.



Think you mean "...whether using the special flag for the GC...."


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 4, 2021)

Are the blocked out dates reserved for Wyndham owners only>


----------



## bnoble (Sep 4, 2021)

No. If an owner is occupying one unit, they can book concurrent units with guest certificates even if it is during a restricted period. An owner can also grant up to two GCs per year for units that (a) are restricted and (b) the owner is not also traveling.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2021)

Is there no restriction at all for Wyndham Shearwater?  We have friends who love it like we do and they want to go in February, but we will be on Maui at that time.  I guess I should ask our daughter.


----------

